# 8 things not to do on the first date.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I see someone has been "round the block" or two !!8)


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I see someone has been "round the block" or two !!8)


OH, now I understand your reply.


or 3 or 4. LOL.....just thought I would pass 
these words of wisdon that I found on to the 
younger crowd. :lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

can I add????

well im going to anyways:

Dont pass gas and then sit and laugh about it (yes that is a really huge turn-off)

Dont try to be all touchy feely... I mean hey its the first date!!!

Dont be late... first impressions always stick

Dont ask "so why are you single" (I really hate that question... do you want to hear "Ya im a loser and you are the only fool to go out with me" where are they seriously going with that???)

Dont chew with your mouth open, and please take your time eating it... no one is trying to steal it

Sorry about my little going off... I have a BF now but before then these were things that kinnda ensured a 2nd date wasnt happening. I look at the 1st date kinnda like a job interview, most of the time you have one shot

lol,
sorry for taking over


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

you made some valid points.

it helps to know how girls feel about what turns them off.

the young guys here have to remember what the woman
folk say.:wink:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good tips.

...but the latest one wouldn't work with me :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

You mean you would not let the guy pay for the evening
if he asked you out?:shock:


I always thought that was a given.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah I mean  

I remember how I "dated" one guy a couple of time few years ago. At our first date we went to watch a movie. He offered to pay my movie ticket but I refused


----------



## selje (Nov 19, 2008)

why would you do that? as my aunt always says: NEVER say no to money


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

There's a little (or big) feminist inside me which told that I'd to refuse :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

On the first date, I agree that the gent is the one who should pay tho I think it's only appropriate to offer even tho it's obvious you're not going to pay. Any following date should be a 50/50 tab tho. Always take turns paying for the bill.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> On the first date, I agree that the gent is the one who should pay tho I think it's only appropriate to offer even tho it's obvious you're not going to pay. Any following date should be a 50/50 tab tho. Always take turns paying for the bill.


 
Well , where was this going dutch, when I grew up?
The guy always paid weather it was a first or following date.

must be the woman lib thing .


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Garret pays most times we got out. He refuses to let me pay because he has his own business and I am a poor university student :lol: I always manage to sneak in paying for a few outings a month


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

yv0nne said:


> Garret pays most times we got out. He refuses to let me pay because he has his own business and I am a poor university student :lol: I always manage to sneak in paying for a few outings a month


 
Awww, that is nice of you to do that for Garret. But save your money
for some horsie stuff or a present for him. Like a wallet when you see
his is getting worn out . and always put a little money in the new
wallet. (ol wives tale, will never be broke kind of thingy)


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

I consider sneaking in a few dinners or taking him out to the movies a present for him  Last night I took him Quantum of Solace and paid for tickets and treats! He's super good to me, so I love doing little things for him when I can.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

yv0nne said:


> I consider sneaking in a few dinners or taking him out to the movies a present for him  Last night I took him Quantum of Solace and paid for tickets and treats! He's super good to me, so I love doing little things for him when I can.


 

aw, that is nice.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I have no problem letting the guy pay on the first date.. i always offer but im not going to fight about it, plus it shows that he has potential to support me (or pull his own weight), lol


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

The way men in my age group were brought up is 
that the guys pays on a date, no if ans or butts.
also if we run into a lady friend at a bar or soda shop
and start up a chit chat conversation. we pay for ours 
and her drink also. In my day it was just good manners. 
and to show respect for her. 



(and the second reason I am posting again is , I am hidding
 from the woman folk after the post I made on Ruby Tuesday thread.)

shhhh, don't tell anybody where I am at.:wink:


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow.. Yup, that about sums it for me! LOL!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, I think the guy should pay on the first date too....and the second, and the third, and..... lol. Seriously! After a while you can go dutch once in a while.....now, where can I find a guy like that.....hmmmmm.....


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i have always thought a guy should pay. everytime. for dinner and whatever else is happening on a date: movie, concert, whatever


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to say the pricey one isn't correct, if that is what you're hungry for, eat it. Just don't make a big deal out of, that would show that you're posing to be something that you're not and people will see through you.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

ooh I have another one. 

Don't stare at other women when you're out. If you like the girl you're out on a date with don't do this boys!

I've had it done a few times because another girl was wearing a really tiny skirt and if she bent over you could see it all and they would tilt their heads. Lets just say they never saw me again.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't be insecure, it is a natural instinct for males to do so.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

yes but if you have a woman infront of you who you happy with don't do it. Unless you wanna get B****ed at.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I am old-fashioned. I think dating should be like the Jane Austen days (minus the marrying for wealth ONLY). When the guy went out of his way to impress you and was formal about it. Nowadays, guys expect you to come up to them and "make things happen" from what I've seen. I don't roll that way.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I have really enjoyed this thread! With that said, I agree, let him pay, and pay and pay and pay and pay and pay..................:lol:


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

english_rider144 said:


> yes but if you have a woman infront of you who you happy with don't do it. Unless you wanna get B****ed at.


Everyone is replaceable, in the end.

I don't mind someone b*tching at me, once upon a time I was in the army, I take blame well.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol once upon a time. Once upon a time my bf was in the army to loll.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

If you (the guy) are looking at other women on the first date, I won't plan on a second date. Either the guy is not interested in her or is a total jerk.

Shmurnwe4, it is a natural instinct, but like all of other instincts, self control can and must be used at times like that, ie control them.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with Kentucky, well said  You can't go by what your flesh desires.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that ma'am is part of the diffrence between a male and a real man


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

He should pay,and 5 years later he still is lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> If you (the guy) are looking at other women on the first date, I won't plan on a second date. Either the guy is not interested in her or is a total jerk.
> 
> Shmurnwe4, it is a natural instinct, but like all of other instincts, self control can and must be used at times like that, ie control them.


 
:mrgreen: Kentucky is very wise. 

Women are not objects.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

peanut said:


> He should pay,and 5 years later he still is lol:lol::lol::lol:


 
And he is very happy too I bet.:lol:


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

But we also have the ability to look at the female on the date and the other at the same time. You just need to have a broad outlook at her. 

Just like any ex-militay, if any others are on here, can look straight forward and see everyone in your perimeters hands.

I'm not saying make it obvious, but you can still do it without them knowing.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

That's a choice men make, and it does say in the Good Book that if you look/covet another woman when you're with another, you commit adultery by looking. You either want to be with the one you're with, or you don't.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

shmurmer4, 
you are confusing situational awareness (ie knowing what is going on around you and looking for potental threats) this is always a good thing to have with staring at another girl while you are on a date, that is something else.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Either way it is useful.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL All I can say is that when I'm on a date with a guy I want them looking at me/paying attention to me and not looking at the chick walking by and around the corner


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Don't be insecure, it is a natural instinct for males to do so.





shmurmer4 said:


> Everyone is replaceable, in the end.
> 
> I don't mind someone b*tching at me, once upon a time I was in the army, I take blame well.





shmurmer4 said:


> But we also have the ability to look at the female on the date and the other at the same time. You just need to have a broad outlook at her.
> 
> Just like any ex-militay, if any others are on here, can look straight forward and see everyone in your perimeters hands.
> 
> I'm not saying make it obvious, but you can still do it without them knowing.





shmurmer4 said:


> Either way it is useful.


 

And this is part of the reason ALL MEN have earned the reputation 
of being oink,oinks.:shock: LOL:lol:


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Tell ya what, My g/f, her family, and friends would disagree completely. 



I give her the world and everything that she couldn't dream of affording, and then some.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, and tisk tisk at the personal attack.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

it ain't no personal attack on you:lol:

it was a comment no more no less.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Regal Charm, 
he is taking it as a personal attack, for some reason.


----------

